# image size differs emailing from LR4 to using same library file  as email attachment?



## Seanuss (Aug 10, 2012)

image size differs by  over 1MB when  emailing from LR4 email to emailing with attaching  same  from library?
no ehancements done in LR at all? anyone?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 10, 2012)

Seanuss said:


> .....emailing with attaching  same  from library?



No idea what you mean by this. Can you explain further?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 10, 2012)

Likely different pixel dimensions, different compression, different metadata. Which is smaller, and which is preferred? More specifics would help.


----------



## Seanuss (Aug 11, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> Likely different pixel dimensions, different compression, different metadata. Which is smaller, and which is preferred? More specifics would help.



Hi guys
when emailing from LR4 (which setu to use mac mail) it seems to send a larger file than if found the same file in library and attached it to a new mail in mac mail.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 11, 2012)

When you say "found the same file in Library", are you exporting that file, or just pulling it from the Finder?

Can you be more specific about "larger"?  You mentioned a difference of 1MB, but are they the same pixel dimensions?  How have you configured Lightroom's e-mail tool?


----------

